
Volkswagen will share electric car platform with Ford, says Reuters - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/07/volkswagen-will-share-electric-car-platform-with-ford-says-reuters/
======
konschubert
Is this a good sign for the electric car market, or a bad sign?

The pessimist in me says that VW may be selling off the electric car platform.

~~~
rasz
Sharing with big competitors smells like building a compliance platform.

